# The Trunk Monkey



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Got this via email...
Then found the YouTube link.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

I want one of those. Especially the chapperone version!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I've seen those commercials.They are funny as anything !!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We could have used one of these a couple of weeks ago. We pulled up behind somebody who was already stopped at the red light. We were about 2 feet behind his car. He proceeded to get out of his car and started saying something to my husband. He was probably about 70+ years old, was dressed well (didn't look like any type of scary dude) and we thought he needed directions or something so my husband rolled down the window to hear what he was saying. The guy was yelling at my husband to 'get off my bumper!' We kept telling him that we weren't 'on' his bumper and to get back in his car and drive as the light had turned green. Best we could figure is he was off his meds but it got a little scary until he wore himself out!


----------



## james.white (Nov 28, 2007)

i love these funny clips... check out the 'related' clips along with that video. pretty funny too :lol:


----------

